# Windows Ten Won't Download Updates!



## campo (Jun 8, 2017)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8077 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 1853 GB (1787 GB Free);
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., H81M-DS2V
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated.

Can anyone help me? I have tried almost everything to download updates on Windows 10. It was all working fine until about 5 days ago, now it refuses to update telling me that I have error Ox 80240439. I even did a PC reset today, but when it finished the error was still there. Any help please??


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Sometimes there's corruption in the Windows updates. Here's what you should do:

1. Run Command Prompt (Admin), type in the following and then hit the Enter key: *net stop wuauserv*.
2. Open up Windows Explorer and navigate to the Windows folder. Look for the SoftwareDistribution folder and rename this to SoftwareDistribution.old.
3. Go back to the Command Prompt, type in the following and then hit the Enter key: *net start wuauserv*.
4. You should see a new instance of the SoftwareDistribution folder has been created, so delete the SoftwareDistribution.old folder.
5. Try checking again for updates.


----------



## campo (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi lochlomonder.
Thank you very much. I did exaxtly what you said, unfortunately it did not help, and when I go to updates, I am still getting this:

There were some problems installing updates, but we’ll try again later. If you keep seeing this and want to search the web or contact support for information, this may help: (0x80240439)


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

You're welcome, campo. Sorry this didn't work for you; however, there's another option to try. Run the Command Prompt (Admin) again but this time enter the following command and then hit the Enter key:* dism /online /cleanup-image /startcomponentcleanup
*
This can take a little while, so bear with it and let the system process.


----------



## campo (Jun 8, 2017)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you but I finally had to give in to sleep! Thanks again, I tried this but, once again, no change. Actually the process you recently suggested completed very quickly, but no change. I see no immediate solution to this but I am now attempting to go back on the Windows Insider Program (which I was on some while ago), I presume if they are going to give me some newer updates they will have to find some work-around for me??


----------



## ckc17 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Campo, I was having the same problem downloading updates a short while back.

flavalle, put me on to this and it solved my problem and no download problems since.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...68-021e32467565/windows-update-troubleshooter.

Hope it helps and if it does it's another thanks to Frank.


----------



## AppleCookies (May 25, 2017)

campo said:


> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
> Processor Count: 8
> ...


Hey sir. Please mind telling me if windows is genuinely activated and what security softwares are you running?

Edit: Meanwhile I'm providing you with a working link to the Windows Update Troubleshooter. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...68-021e32467565/windows-update-troubleshooter


----------



## campo (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks to both, but for some odd reason the troubleshooter never works for me, it gers so far than tells me: "An error occurred while troubleshooting" Happens every time! Yes, my Windows is genuinely activated and I run Avast anti- virus.


----------



## AppleCookies (May 25, 2017)

campo said:


> Thanks to both, but for some odd reason the troubleshooter never works for me, it gers so far than tells me: "An error occurred while troubleshooting" Happens every time! Yes, my Windows is genuinely activated and I run Avast anti- virus.


Please may you try turning off your firewall and antivirus and trying again?


----------



## campo (Jun 8, 2017)

Okay, I will try that.


----------



## campo (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks JohnBrook but it made no difference. When I go to get updates, I just get the following:

"There were some problems installing updates, but we’ll try again later. If you keep seeing this and want to search the web or contact support for information, this may help: (0x80240439). 
Your device is at risk because it’s out of date and missing important security and quality updates. Let’s get you back on track so Windows can run more securely. Select this button to start:"


----------



## campo (Jun 8, 2017)

By the way, I get the same error number if I attempt to download anything from the store. Other non-Microsoft downloads all work fine.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Which build version of Windows 10 are you running, campo?


----------



## campo (Jun 8, 2017)

I think it's 1503, not sure at the moment, i might download speccy which will tell me.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Look at this page and follow the instructions. This should help you find it out without resorting to Speccy.


----------



## campo (Jun 8, 2017)

Hmm! Downloaded Speccy but it does not tell me. By the way, on Speccy it says auto-update: not configured. How much harder can it be to get it going? But I think it's something like version 1503 or something like that. I've seen the version quoted somewhere but can't think where at the moment.


----------



## campo (Jun 8, 2017)

Okay, it's 1703.


----------



## AppleCookies (May 25, 2017)

Ok, so we have tried a couple of options. I feel like what's left is an upgrade by the media creation tool. But I'd like to hear more opinions before telling you to go for it. 

This would be the process if you decide to no wait:
1- Navigate to the official microsoft website and download the media creation tool.
2- Once done, right click and run it as an administrator.
3- Accept and upgrade
4- Make sure what data you want to keep on your computer. (I always advice a backup of all our data)

It might also be some infection or registry corruption...


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Before going down the road of using the Media Creation Tool, I would recommend trying a manual download and installation of the latest cumulative update for Build 1703. You can download it from here.


----------



## campo (Jun 8, 2017)

Okay, I did use the Media Creation Tool and, as far as one can tell, things seem okay for now. I want to thank you all for the help.
Campo.


----------



## AppleCookies (May 25, 2017)

campo said:


> Okay, I did use the Media Creation Tool and, as far as one can tell, things seem okay for now. I want to thank you all for the help.
> Campo.


I'm just so happy that I've been of help. I'm glad everything is working. : )


----------



## ckc17 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Campo, I was having the same problem downloading updates a short while back.

flavalle, put me on to this and it solved my problem and no download problems since.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...68-021e32467565/windows-update-troubleshooter.

Hope it helps and if it does it's another thanks to Frank.


----------



## AppleCookies (May 25, 2017)

ckc17 said:


> Hi Campo, I was having the same problem downloading updates a short while back.
> 
> flavalle, put me on to this and it solved my problem and no download problems since.
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...68-021e32467565/windows-update-troubleshooter.
> ...


Please notice that the link you're providing is expired. We have already tried using a troubleshooter and it didn't fit our case. The problem has already been solved. ^^


----------



## ckc17 (Mar 1, 2015)

JohnBrook said:


> I'm just so happy that I've been of help. I'm glad everything is working. : )





JohnBrook said:


> Please notice that the link you're providing is expired. We have already tried using a troubleshooter and it didn't fit our case. The problem has already been solved. ^^


Sorry John, don't know how my post got re posted . Glad the problem got sorted.
You guys on this forum are the best.


----------

